# KArpfenangeln Holland



## Fabi1992 (27. Januar 2008)

Hy Leute ich hoffe das mir jemand von euch bei dem thema weiter helfn kann. Wäre  an gewässern wenn möglich auch mit campingplatz oder ferienhaus interesiert

DAnke im vorraus


----------



## HAPE-1909 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: KArpfenangeln Holland*

In Winterswijk gibt es das Hilgelo - Meer bzw. der Meddosee (in Deutschland verbreiteter).

Dort ist ein Campingplatz direkt am See, See ist auch sehr schön, Karpfen sollen gut vorhanden sein!

Weiß ja nicht, wo du herkommst, aber der See ist wie gesagt im westlichen Münsterland im Kreis Coesfeld, wenn dir das weiterhilft!?

Nachtangeln allerdings verboten!!!


----------

